# Wearing a hydration pack normal for boarders?



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Some backcountry guy use them. I do limited backcountry but most use vacuum bottles in my pack. Reason why is simple, even with the winterizing kit from camel back the tube still freezes. Usually makes a huge mess too because sometimes while it freezes the water expands and pushes the tube off the bladder. Your call but if I'm in bounds on the mountain I'm not too gnarly to take a short break at the lodge.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You don't need a pack at tremblant, it's not that long to get down and there's a restaurant on the top. Unless you will be bringing your own Heineken's.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought a small off brand camel pack when I went to Keystone and Vail last winter. I wore it under my outer shell. Never froze in any way and I hardly ever noticed it was there. I really liked having access to water at all times.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am borderline type 2 diabetic. One of the symptoms when my sugar levels go weird is thirst.

I bought a camelback this year and it is great. I really like not having to hit the lodge.

FWIW, I rode with mine outside my outer shell in -35 degrees and it didnt freeze. Blow a bit of air back through the hose after you drink and it works great. Just don't inflate the bladder like an airbag.... LOL


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^I call BS.....shit not freez'n at -35^


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was surprised too. It would get ice in the bite valve, but I just crushed the ice with my teeth and it was all good.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

danzo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I will be riding my first gondola next week and riding on my first real vertical; Mont-Tremblant.
> 
> ...


I usually wear a pack that has an aftermarket hydration bladder. My pack has a hollow section through one of the straps to thread the water tube through.

I fill mine with a dilute (half and half) mixture of water and gatorade. It isn't absolutely necessary, but it is very convenient. I save time and money by sipping water on the lift or at the top of a slope. Also, I don't have to keep a bottle in my pocket (either empty or full).

The pack can hold other stuff that might come in handy (beanie, spare goggles, screwdriver, sandwich, etc) or even carry straps for a snowboard if you have end up having to hoof it.


----------



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. 

That was my only concern, the exposed tubing causing the water to freeze. I know the bladder won't, my body should be able to give off enough heat to keep it from freezing (back sweats a lot :x) 

Guess I'll check MEC for a bladder tube sleeve of some sort.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently bought the Camelbak Zoid. Small enough to wear under jacket, I can barely tell i have it on. The tube is covered with sleeve as well.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

The only issue I've had is sweating because of the extra pressure on my back. I wore one up at park City when I've been hungover and/or drinking to stay hydrated. The valve froze a few times but nothing too serious.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

StickieTime said:


> I recently bought the Camelbak Zoid. Small enough to wear under jacket, I can barely tell i have it on. The tube is covered with sleeve as well.


I have the zoid, too. I bought it only because the first day of the season I get so dehydrated and my ancient home resort only has 1 water fountain, all the way down at base lodge. 

After that first day, I never wear it when riding (kinda clunky and unnecessary). I do, however, always keep it in my car, full of water, for the drive.

Some tricks to riding with a hydration pack: only fill it half way (still plenty of water for a full day), wear it *under* your jacket, and blow the water back through the tube after you drink. 

If it's extremely cold and windy, don't even bother wearing it as it'll probably turn to a block of ice you'll have to lug around on your back all day.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

extra0 said:


> I have the zoid, too. I bought it only because the first day of the season I get so dehydrated and my ancient home resort only has 1 water fountain, all the way down at base lodge.
> 
> After that first day, I never wear it when riding (kinda clunky and unnecessary). I do, however, always keep it in my car, full of water, for the drive.
> 
> ...


I hate when it feels like I have extra air in my back pack though haha.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I just ordered the Camelbak powderbak. Hope its good.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

I Ride with a CamelBak most of the time, its 3L capacity but i normally only half fill it.
Had big problems with the tube freezing at first, couple of times i had to go inside to defrost it.
I've found the best solution is after drinking, hold the tube up vertically and pinch the bite valve open so the liquid drains back level with the bladder. Then simply tuck the tube inside your jacket. Never had a problem with my actual bladder freezing and I wear the pack on the outside. Occasionaly the tube fills up when I bend over for bindings etc, but provided it does'nt fill up enough to collect in the exposed portion looping over my jacket collor its good to go.
Not tried the neoprene sleeve thing.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

King_Pin_Rich said:


> I Ride with a CamelBak most of the time, its 3L capacity but i normally only half fill it.
> Had big problems with the tube freezing at first, couple of times i had to go inside to defrost it.
> I've found the best solution is after drinking, hold the tube up vertically and pinch the bite valve open so the liquid drains back level with the bladder. Then simply tuck the tube inside your jacket. Never had a problem with my actual bladder freezing and I wear the pack on the outside. Occasionaly the tube fills up when I bend over for bindings etc, but provided it does'nt fill up enough to collect in the exposed portion looping over my jacket collor its good to go.
> Not tried the neoprene sleeve thing.


You can just bite and valve and blow the water back, instead of holding the tube up vertically.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

I intend on buying a really cheap hydration pack from walmart.

Couple of worries
1) Freezing - I intend to wear it under my jacket, which should help but i was thinking about maybe making like a sleeve out of something which should help. Ive also heard adding a small amount of sugary drink mix helps with freezing. I wont be doing this (I find riding under the influence irresponsible, call me old fashioned) but adding alcohol to the mix would help as well.

I was also thinking that a very large thick sock could help. I could throw in a hand warmer, inside the sock, which should help as well. 

2) this may be unrealistic but has anyone ever had a pack pop after falling on it?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've also used a CamelPak when riding out west where I'm taking few breaks in the lodge. I have the CamelPak neoprene insulated sleeve on the tube. After taking a drink, I do what others have suggested - blow back into the tube to push the water back into the bladder. The very worst I've had was the bite valve get a touch "frosty" due to the remaining fine moisture inside. One bite when taking my next drink and it is gone.

I also like the added bonus of being able to carry extra gloves, maybe a face mask or neck gaiter sould the temps drop, and spare goggles if light conditions change.

At my local 300ft of vertical awesomeness, wearing a pack of any kind is just damn silly looking as a run takes less than a minute and the parking lot is less than 5 minutes walk from the lifts.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

StickieTime said:


> You can just bite and valve and blow the water back, instead of holding the tube up vertically.


True, but remember, usually the tube connects at the bottom of the bladder so there is no route for air to escape; you'd be inflating it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

jjz said:


> I intend on buying a really cheap hydration pack from walmart.
> 
> Couple of worries
> 1) Freezing - I intend to wear it under my jacket, which should help but i was thinking about maybe making like a sleeve out of something which should help. Ive also heard adding a small amount of sugary drink mix helps with freezing. I wont be doing this (I find riding under the influence irresponsible, call me old fashioned) but adding alcohol to the mix would help as well.
> ...


on the contrary, my camelbak actually saved me one time when I went off a cliff I didn't even see coming. I landed on my back and the bladder softened the blow...didn't even break it. 

personally, I wouldn't buy anything but a high quality hydration pack (camelbak, dakine, etc). The cheap ones probably will pop...and freeze...and make the water taste like plastic/chemicals. The cheap ones also have small fill holes that make it difficult to fill at a water fountain and their screw tops are flimsy/leaky. Not recommended.


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

extra0 said:


> on the contrary, my camelbak actually saved me one time when I went off a cliff I didn't even see coming. I landed on my back and the bladder softened the blow...didn't even break it.
> 
> personally, I wouldn't buy anything but a high quality hydration pack (camelbak, dakine, etc). The cheap ones probably will pop...and freeze...and make the water taste like plastic/chemicals. The cheap ones also have small fill holes that make it difficult to fill at a water fountain and their screw tops are flimsy/leaky. Not recommended.


Good points, but the way im looking at it, ill buy the cheap one in toronto before i leave for utah and if it breaks ill get a nice one for cheaper in utah then i would in toronto. Its crazy the difference in price, some things made in canada are cheaper in the US.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can winter mountain bike you can snowboard with one. When biking the only issue has been the frozen valve, the water never freezes with the body heat.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

jjz said:


> Good points, but the way im looking at it, ill buy the cheap one in toronto before i leave for utah and if it breaks ill get a nice one for cheaper in utah then i would in toronto. Its crazy the difference in price, some things made in canada are cheaper in the US.


Try Amazon? That's where I bought mine and it was way cheaper than the retail price.


----------



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

For anyone curious, I have an MEC hydration pack; very competitive price point versus camelback, haven't had any problems with it yet, other than, a plastic taste when I first got it. 

www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/Packs/HydrationPacks/PRD~5024-319/mec-mountain-fountain-4-hydration-pack.jsp


----------

